# Unbekannte Schönheit bei SAT 1 9x



## Spezi30 (24 März 2007)

ist zwar schon älter, aber vielleicht kennt es noch nicht jeder. Dachte mir, zum Wegschmeißen zu schade


----------



## Muli (24 März 2007)

Zum wegschmeissen definitiv zu schade.
Sehr schöne Caps, die du hier geteilt hast. Danke dir dafür, Spezi!


----------



## CrypTon (24 Apr. 2007)

danke danke, ich glaubd as habe ich auch mal gesehn


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2011)

:thx:


----------

